# Working Holiday Visa Time Line



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All,

As I have less than 140 points currently to EOI. I am trying to increase points.

How about if I go for Working holiday visa and secure job over there for temporary and apply for PR with job offer.

How long it will take to get working holiday visa once applied?
[I understand that WHS is secondary option for work where it's primary is for holiday.]

What is the eligibility?I am less than 29 years age now.
How much it costs?
Can it be applied online with by my own?

Thank you,
Bangaloreboy


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

bangaloreboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I have less than 140 points currently to EOI. I am trying to increase points.
> 
> ...


This is the link for working holiday visas - Working holiday

However there are a limited number of countries from which you can apply, and I can't see India on the list.


----------

